# Milan: Ibra può tornare con la Lazio, domenica.



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.

*Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


----------



## DavMilan (20 Aprile 2022)

Neanche quotata una ricaduta venerdì/sabato


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.
> 
> *Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


Sabato andrò a controllare cosa scrive su Twitter, tanto decide lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.
> 
> *Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


La butto lì a costo di beccarmi le bestemmie di tutti : se abbiamo uno 0,00001 di possibilità che lo scudetto non lo vinca l'inter ma il lanciano dipende dalla presenza di ibra.
Purtroppo serve l'attitudine a certe partite che i nostri non hanno.

Vorrei far notare che fin quando ibra era in campo anche l'atteggiamento degli arbitri nei nostri riguardi era diverso.
Sono dettagli ma dettagli di campo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.
> 
> *Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


Nelle partite decisive che mancano, con squadre di alto livello, non lo vedo così determinante come contro le piccole.
Poi in condizioni fisiche pietose, avrà nelle gambe 15 minuti al massimo... temo non ci servirà a granchè da qui al termine del campionato.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La butto lì a costo di beccarmi le bestemmie di tutti : se abbiamo uno 0,00001 di possibilità che lo scudetto non lo vinca l'inter ma il lanciano dipende dalla presenza di ibra.
> Purtroppo serve l'attitudine a certe partite che i nostri non hanno.
> 
> Vorrei far notare che fin quando ibra era in campo anche l'atteggiamento degli arbitri nei nostri riguardi era diverso.
> Sono dettagli ma dettagli di campo.



E' così


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nelle partite decisive che mancano, con squadre di alto livello, non lo vedo così determinante come contro le piccole.
> Poi in condizioni fisiche pietose, avrà nelle gambe 15 minuti al massimo... temo non ci servirà a granchè da qui al termine del campionato.


Prima dell'arrivo di ibra vincere contro inter, lazio, roma, napoli e juve per noi era roba da amarcord.
Tutte partite nelle quali ibra ha timbrato e inciso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prima dell'arrivo di ibra vincere contro inter, lazio, roma, napoli e juve per noi era roba da amarcord.
> Tutte partite nelle quali ibra ha timbrato e inciso.


Non l'ibra di quest'anno, che è un ex giocatore


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non l'ibra di quest'anno, che è un ex giocatore


Ahinoi, questo è vero.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La butto lì a costo di beccarmi le bestemmie di tutti : se abbiamo uno 0,00001 di possibilità che lo scudetto non lo vinca l'inter ma il lanciano dipende dalla presenza di ibra.
> Purtroppo serve l'attitudine a certe partite che i nostri non hanno.
> 
> Vorrei far notare che fin quando ibra era in campo anche l'atteggiamento degli arbitri nei nostri riguardi era diverso.
> Sono dettagli ma dettagli di campo.


Verissimo. Purtroppo però anche il profilo di Ibra è cambiato quest'anno. E' diventato un infortunato cronico più che un uomo di campo.
Ciò mi fa sospettare che anche il suo carisma, sia in squadra che con la classe arbitrale, possa essersi affievolito.
Abbasserei la percentuale del Lanciano a 0,0000005.


----------



## Dexter (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La butto lì a costo di beccarmi le bestemmie di tutti : se abbiamo uno 0,00001 di possibilità che lo scudetto non lo vinca l'inter ma il lanciano dipende dalla presenza di ibra.
> Purtroppo serve l'attitudine a certe partite che i nostri non hanno.
> 
> Vorrei far notare che fin quando ibra era in campo anche l'atteggiamento degli arbitri nei nostri riguardi era diverso.
> Sono dettagli ma dettagli di campo.


Sotto sotto lo pensiamo tutti...é l'unico capace di buttarla dentro nei momenti determinanti, vuoi o non vuoi...poi che sia un mezzo pagliaccio ormai siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.
> 
> *Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


Ora che perfino rebic è out ci manca solo non avere ibra.. leao e giroud sono stanchi morti, a forza di giocare sempre 90 min si romperanno anche loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La butto lì a costo di beccarmi le bestemmie di tutti : se abbiamo uno 0,00001 di possibilità che lo scudetto non lo vinca l'inter ma il lanciano dipende dalla presenza di ibra.
> Purtroppo serve l'attitudine a certe partite che i nostri non hanno.
> 
> Vorrei far notare che fin quando ibra era in campo anche l'atteggiamento degli arbitri nei nostri riguardi era diverso.
> Sono dettagli ma dettagli di campo.


Son 2 mesi che cerco di spiegarlo, Ibra è importante non solo in campo ( quando c'è ) ma anche come atteggiamento in panchina.


----------



## kipstar (20 Aprile 2022)

ieri in tribuna mi sembrava un leone in gabbia, vicino a Paolo


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.
> 
> *Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


riuscisse a fare 5 partite da Ibra saremmo al top, anche 4 dai


----------



## folletto (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La butto lì a costo di beccarmi le bestemmie di tutti : se abbiamo uno 0,00001 di possibilità che lo scudetto non lo vinca l'inter ma il lanciano dipende dalla presenza di ibra.
> Purtroppo serve l'attitudine a certe partite che i nostri non hanno.
> 
> Vorrei far notare che fin quando ibra era in campo anche l'atteggiamento degli arbitri nei nostri riguardi era diverso.
> Sono dettagli ma dettagli di campo.


Hai ragione ma la sua presenza in campo potrà (forse) essere molto limitata sia qualitativamente che quantitativamente, potrà tornare utile in allenamento e in panchina come presenza sicuramente positiva ma ci manca comunque chi la butta dentro. Io comunque quella minima possibilità di vincere il campionato, siamo l’ombra di quello che eravamo in autunno / inverno e con meno gamba le nostre mancanze diventano voragini e Ibra ormai può fare poco.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.
> 
> *Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


se anche per miracolo recupera, quanta autonomia può avere ? poco e niente credo, ormai è un palo della luce.


----------



## mabadi (20 Aprile 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Neanche quotata una ricaduta venerdì/sabato


no scusa giochiamo domenica io prevede la ricaduta domenica verso le 19.30


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2022)

sì ma non per dieci minuti se il risultato è in pareggio o peggio, deve avere almeno un tempo nelle gambe
non è un'esibizione di beneficienza dove i cinquantenni giocano qualche minuto da fermi, ci si gioca lo scudetto


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non l'ibra di quest'anno, che è un ex giocatore


Fuoritema: giorni fa scrivevi di quel tuo amico allenatore mancato che riesce a capire anche l'evoluzione del calciatore.
Gli chiedi per favore cosa pensa di skriniar?
Poi fammi sapere.
Vediamo se la pensa come me.
Grazie anticipatamente.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La butto lì a costo di beccarmi le bestemmie di tutti : se abbiamo uno 0,00001 di possibilità che lo scudetto non lo vinca l'inter ma il lanciano dipende dalla presenza di ibra.
> Purtroppo serve l'attitudine a certe partite che i nostri non hanno.
> 
> Vorrei far notare che fin quando ibra era in campo anche l'atteggiamento degli arbitri nei nostri riguardi era diverso.
> Sono dettagli ma dettagli di campo.


Vero,in parte.Se l'inter le vince tutte,recupero compreso,e per me le vince tutte,non c'è Ibra che basti.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero,in parte.Se l'inter le vince tutte,recupero compreso,e per me le vince tutte,non c'è Ibra che basti.


Italia fuori dal Mondiale 
Inter campione d’Italia 
Gravina capo del calcio italiano 
Manca giusto Mariangela miss Italia e poi il paese dei cachi ha eccellenze in ogni ruolo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fuoritema: giorni fa scrivevi di quel tuo amico allenatore mancato che riesce a capire anche l'evoluzione del calciatore.
> Gli chiedi per favore cosa pensa di skriniar?
> Poi fammi sapere.
> Vediamo se la pensa come me.
> Grazie anticipatamente.


Dice che è un ottimo marcatore, fenomenale nel gioco aereo e nell'uno contro uno, ma che è un difensore poco moderno e che prospera in Italia e in un contesto di difesa a 3 solida e rodata; al di fuori dell'Italia e del sistema Inter per lui farebbe male, soprattutto in una difesa a 4 "europea".
Io non sono molto d'accordo, per me è un top 5 mondiale


----------



## Maurizio91 (20 Aprile 2022)

Visto che decide lui, deve sacrificarsi e dare un ultimo contributo in campo.

Come Mickey Rourke in The Wrestler deve fare un'ultima Ram Jam segnando e raggiungere l'agognata gloria del pubblico


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dice che è un ottimo marcatore, fenomenale nel gioco aereo e nell'uno contro uno, ma che è un difensore poco moderno e che prospera in Italia e in un contesto di difesa a 3 solida e rodata; al di fuori dell'Italia e del sistema Inter per lui farebbe male, soprattutto in una difesa a 4 "europea".
> Io non sono molto d'accordo, per me è un top 5 mondiale


nah... è un barbaro col paraocchi. un chiellini.
ha l'intelligenza di una formica.
finchè c'è da fare a sportellate ok ma in contesti un po' più complessi contro attaccanti sgamati naufraga...
qui gli è consentito il gioco duro ed emerge.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, le condizioni di Ibrahimovic migliorano. Lo svedese va monitorato ma c'è la possibilità che possa tornare tra i convocati per Lazio - Milan di domenica.
> 
> *Così come Rebic QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rato-rebic-a-parte-ma-nessun-problema.115220/


ancora a questo ci stiamo attaccando? significa che siam messi malissimo davanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ancora a questo ci stiamo attaccando? significa che siam messi malissimo davanti.


Alternative non ce ne sono e non puoi comprarle ora. 
Tornasse domenica e giocasse da campione le ultime sarebbe la sua ultima impresa. 
Il mister l ha spiegato mille volte, è lui che decide se continuare o no.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dice che è un ottimo marcatore, fenomenale nel gioco aereo e nell'uno contro uno, ma che è un difensore poco moderno e che prospera in Italia e in un contesto di difesa a 3 solida e rodata; al di fuori dell'Italia e del sistema Inter per lui farebbe male, soprattutto in una difesa a 4 "europea".
> Io non sono molto d'accordo, per me è un top 5 mondiale


Chiedigli della postura, dello scarico corporeo e se lo vede come 'longevo'.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nah... è un barbaro col paraocchi. un chiellini.
> ha l'intelligenza di una formica.
> finchè c'è da fare a sportellate ok ma in contesti un po' più complessi contro attaccanti sgamati naufraga...
> qui gli è consentito il gioco duro ed emerge.


Tecnicamente pochissima roba.
Pochissima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alternative non ce ne sono e non puoi comprarle ora.
> Tornasse domenica e giocasse da campione le ultime sarebbe la sua ultima impresa.
> Il mister l ha spiegato mille volte, è lui che decide se continuare o no.


ma cosa vuoi che giochi da campione che è 1 anno e mezzo che fa ridere dai... bisogna guardare in faccia alla realtà.
novembre 2020 poi il buio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chiedigli della postura, dello scarico corporeo e se lo vede come 'longevo'.


sembra un pachiderma quando corre, chiuso ot


----------

